# How to burn parts of a CD to another CD



## AntonABC (Dec 24, 2004)

I purchased a few CD's with music on it.

Now I wish to burn a few songs of that CD ( the ones I prefer ) onto a CD .
How is this done and what is needed ? 

Thanks

AntonABC


----------



## TechieVAGal (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi AntonABC,

It really depends on which software program you would be using to burn the cd in how this is done.

One of the easy ways to do it would be to use Windows Media Player, and the "Rip" feature. When you insert a CD, the list of songs should come up under the "Rip" tab. (If the songs are only listed by number, and not song title, you can fix that. Be sure you're connected to the internet and click the "Find Album Info" button. If there is information available for that cd, it will automatically be updated in your list.) Then simply uncheck the songs that you don't want included in this process, and make sure the songs you want to transfer to your next CD are checked. Then hit the "Rip Music" button. Whatever your default folder for saving music is (probably My Music under My Documents) is where the songs will be saved to. Do this process until you have transferred all the songs you want from the few cd's that you purchased.

Then, to burn those songs on to the new CD -- simply pop in your CD-R and using Windows Media Player again, use the "Burn" tab. You can click & drag the songs from My Music folder on to your burn list.

Someone else may have a better suggestion to go about this, but this is the process that has always worked the best for me. Hope this helps! If you have any questions, feel free to ask.

Note: If the rip & burn feature is not available for your WMP (Windows Media Player), you are running an old version. You can find the new WMP version directly from Microsoft's site here


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd use CDEX to rip the tunes you want to WAV, then compile a new CD with the parts you like and burn them with your favorite burning application. You can rip only the tracks you want and leave behind the ones you don't.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Any media program nowadays comes with the option to copy your CDs onto your computer. You can select which songs you would want to copy (rip) and then you can copying them onto a blank CD without the need of the other songs. iTunes and Windows Media Player are some examples. CDEX is a good, small program too.


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

That would be the easiest way to do it, but it also gives you the least control. If you want more control, you'd be best to rip it to a WAV file using "Exact Audio Copy", normalize them using "Audacity" and burn it back to the CD using "Nero"


----------

